# Auf Datei zugreifen



## guenni81 (29. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
wir programmieren in der Schule zur Zeit eine kleine Suchmaschine mit Hilfe von Applets. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt soll dies vorerst alles nur Lokal auf dem Rechner laufen. Nebenher soll eine Statistik in einer Datei mitgeführt werden welche Worte wie oft gesucht wurden. Die Klasse für das Lesen/Updaten der Statistikdaten funktioniert soweit einwandfrei. Mein Problem ist nun das wir nicht wissen wie es möglich ist in einem Applet auf die Datei zuzugreifen das man lesen und schreiben darf, da die Applets hierfür keine Berechtigung haben. Wie kann man dieses Problem lösen???


----------



## Isaac (30. Jul 2004)

Eine Suchmaschine wäre ja ein Server der irgendwo im Internet steht. Z.b. dein eigener Rechner. Greife ich nun auf deine Maschine zu und bekomme das Applet schickt das Applet die Suchanfrage zurück an deinen Rechner und an den Server und damit an die Serverapplikation die die Auswertung macht. Bekannte Seiten durchsucht und das Ergebniss zurück an das Applet schickt wo es dann zur Anzeige kommt. Das Applet selber muss ja nicht/darf nicht mal auf Dateien zugreifen da das Applet selbst keinen Zugriff auf diese Daten hat wenn es irgendwo in Usbekistan  oder Kuala Lumpur aufgerufen wird. Auf meinem Rechner sind keine Daten die das Applet auswerten könnte....naja jedenfalls will ich nicht das ein Applet diese auswertet  :wink: 


Client - Server ist hier sicher der richtige Weg. Aber um abschliessend deine Frage zu beantworten, signierte Applets können auch auf den Client zugreifen auf den sie geladen wurden.


----------



## guenni81 (30. Jul 2004)

Hi,
das dies eigentlich ein Serverseitiges Ding ist weiss ich. Da wir aber erst in den nächsten 2 Wochen JSP machen müssen wir dies so einrichten das wir es zumindest am Freitag Lokal auf einem Rechner laufen lassen können. Das ganze wird jetzt für zum Testen in einer Swing geschrieben. Denke mal die Umstellung auf JSP dürfte dann doch recht schnell vollzogen werden sobald wir dies erlernen


----------



## Isaac (30. Jul 2004)

Du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden. Das suchen der Treffer einer Suchmaschine ist eine Sache für eine Applikation und nicht für ein Applet. Das Applet ist dafür gedacht auf einem fremden Rechner zu laufen und dort hat es keine Rechte. Man kann das umgehen wenn man das Applet signiert aber das ist für eure Aufgabe der falsche weg. Auch JSP helfen nur indirekt da die Aplikation später die JSP sendet statt mit dem Applet zu komunizieren. 


Wenn euer Lehrer gesagt hat das ihr ein Applet schreiben sollt das die Suchanfragen bearbeitet schick ihn doch bitte hier ins Forum denn das ist mumpitz.


----------



## guenni81 (31. Jul 2004)

Wir haben gestern nochmals mit dem Lehrer geredet. Das war ein Fehler der Aufgabenstellung seinerseits. Wir sollen natürlich eine Applikation vorerst nehmen.  Somit fallen dann alle angefallenen Probleme wieder weg 
Aber trotzdem thanx


----------

